# Can anyone suggest a touristy route to Fujairah?



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello!

We're driving from Dubai to Fujairah this weekend and want to make the most of the historical sites and attractions - like the mosques, Friday markets etc - on the way.

Has anyone done this route than can suggest places to stoppover and look at?

Thanks!


----------



## kris78 (Jul 8, 2008)

hii
there are only two routs to fujaira...and both of them meet in one road before fujaira i think 40 km or something like that
emirates road till you reach the AL THAID road ( sharja air port) , OR thru sharja heading the sharja air port road 
so the both streets meets in al thaid road

friday market is must to c ...u will not miss it any way cause it comes after the masafi area before fujaira it self

nice things for the home there..but bargain before you buy  hahaha


have fun


----------



## sreeharin (Jun 2, 2008)

If you have time drive from Fujairah to Dibba..it is 40 minutes drive. There is a very old histocrical mosque. Also you can visit Oman administered area of Dibba without Visa. From Dibba you can return to Dubai without touching Fujairah through Masafi and Dhaid.


----------

